# I need a new food processor



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The plastic on my Kitchenaid food processer has been cracked for a few years and I'm tired of trying to make it work. I never liked the small bowl in large bowl concept anyway because of storage issues. It looks like the best $200 food processor is a Cuisinart. I'd like to hear your general thoughts on anything food processor.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I just bought the $200 cuisinart at Costco. Early Christmas. On my old cuisinart the safety interlock stem had snapped off. I could still use it but there were more parts to manage. And I hated it's low power.

IMHO, it's about weight and watts. You want more of both. My new one is 1000 watts and handles wet dough much better than my old one. Nor does it bog down grating cheese.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

So 12 cup vs 14 cup. What's the practical difference?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've never had the 14 cup model to say.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah it feels a bit of marketing, as if 14 should be better than 12. Not sure in actual usage if I would be able to tell the difference.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You could just bite the bullet and buy a robot-coupe.....But at a cool thousand a pop thats really biting thebullet.

That said, in my 30- odd years in the kitchen, the only issues Ive had with robot-coupes is that the rubber feet either go missing, or so greasy that the machine dances of the edge of the table and takes a nosedive. Then again, 8 out of 10 rpbot-coupes Ive worked with are held together with JB weld, duct tape, or a combination of both and keep on working. And working, and working....


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

When the plastic broke on the kitchenaid bowl I told myself if I wait a year maybe I can justify a Robocoupe. Never feel like I have the money and a thousand bucks on a credit card never gets paid off. Just saying from experience.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I completely agree with *food pump*. ... _Robot-Coupe_ all the way. I've seen them cheap at used restaurant supply stores.

NEW (online): Robot Coupe R 101 B CLR Commercial Food Processor with 2.5-Quart Clear Polycarbonate Bowl, 120-Volts ($547)

USED (online):  Robot Coupe Rc2000 Rc1a Vintage Food Processor France OriginalOpens in a new window ($120)


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Lol I still haven’t got a replacement.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

kuan said:


> Lol I still haven’t got a replacement.


Apparently you didn’t really need it. LOL


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I just saw this thread. I have an older KitchenAid with all the attachments that works fine but I was planning on upgrading to the 14 cup Cuisinart over the summer. Here it was more than $400 and I realized I would only use it two or three times a year so I think I will keep what I have till it completely dies. 
You can get used processors on FB marketplace for considerably less. Second hand stores as well. I think people get gifted them or buy them and realize they don't do enough to justify the storage. FB probably has Cuisinart and Robot Coupes as well.


----------



## calvados.boulard (Oct 6, 2020)

Does anyone have any feedback on the 16 cup Breville BREBFP800XL Sous Chef Food Processor? In Canada, RoboCoupes are silly expensive.









Breville BREBFP800XL Sous Chef Food Processor, Stainless Steel : Amazon.ca: Home


Breville BREBFP800XL Sous Chef Food Processor, Stainless Steel : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

brianshaw said:


> Apparently you didn’t really need it. LOL


😆😁😁😆😅😂😁


----------

